# Peterson Kildare Pipe



## TexasOutlaw

I like the tobacco review section of the pipe forum; I think a pipe review section would be awesome too.

I currently got a Peterson Kildare 999 (bulldog), and it is smoking great so far. I am able to smoke all the tobacco down to ash. It is smoking cool. I guess I should mention that this is my first smooth Peterson. I am really impressed, especially since I had the impression that this was an economy pipe.

It is a p-lip with a Wal Nut finish and does not have either a silver or nickle band (like all my others). This am digging this pipe. I may have to order more bulldogs, maybe a rustic next.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Suggestion for new section/Peterson Kildare*

if you notice, it's called "Pipe *RELATED* Reviews".

placing a review of a PIPE is also allowed.
with that, consider this moved to that area (and topic title changed to reflect the review of the pipe mentioned). :tu


----------



## TexasOutlaw

*Re: Suggestion for new section/Peterson Kildare*



IHT said:


> if you notice, it's called "Pipe *RELATED* Reviews".
> 
> placing a review of a PIPE is also allowed.
> with that, consider this moved to that area (and topic title changed to reflect the review of the pipe mentioned). :tu


OOPS! I see that now. Hopefully, more members review their pipes to learn more about them.


----------



## Cheeto

Thanks for the review! Although the bulldog shape has always caught my eye, I've never smoked from one. I've been looking into getting a Peterson Kildare for awhile now, and your review just helped cement my thinking that it's a good idea :tu

aaaand....any pics?


----------



## TexasOutlaw

Cheeto said:


> aaaand....any pics?


It's this one

http://www.knoxcigar.com/peki999ft.html

Can I attach a picture that I have on my desk top? Or do I have to get it hosted on the Web?


----------



## Big T

You can attach pics from your desktop. Before you submit your post, scroll down and click on manage attachments.


----------



## TexasOutlaw

Cheeto said:


> Thanks for the review! Although the bulldog shape has always caught my eye, I've never smoked from one. I've been looking into getting a Peterson Kildare for awhile now, and your review just helped cement my thinking that it's a good idea :tu
> 
> aaaand....any pics?


Cheeto, this may not be considered a bulldog. That's what the people at the local shop call these, but from reading the forums I think the bull dogs are more straight with a different shaped bowl. Please feel free to chime in if you are more knowledgable on shapes.


----------



## TexasOutlaw

After some Internet research, I still have no clue. It seems that what I've been calling a bulldog is actually known as a Rhodesian, BUT it is considered a bent bull dog by some. One site stated that by definition a bulldog was straight.

Here is something I found: 
*This time, let's take one tiny confusing issue, just to warm you up. What are the differences between a Rhodesian and a Bulldog (and eventually, between the Squat Bulldog and the Bullcap)? Here are some of the most common opinions:

*

They are the same.
They are the same, except that the R. has a round shank, while the B. has a diamond one.
They are the same, except that the R. has a taper mouthpiece, while the B. has a diamond one.
The R. is nothing but another name for a bent B. (This means that the B. is always straight!)
Here's my source:
http://www.pipesandtobaccos.com/pipesandtobaccos/info/insights/article01.htm

I prefer bents to straights, so by definition, I may never have a bull dog but a rhodesian or a squat bull.:BS


----------



## Cheeto

Yeah I've given up on trying to correctly identify if a pipe is either a bulldog or a rhodesian. Whatever it is, I like it :tu


----------



## TexasOutlaw

Cheeto said:


> Yeah I've given up on trying to correctly identify if a pipe is either a bulldog or a rhodesian. Whatever it is, I like it :tu


I'm with you, we can call it a flying torpedo, but it's still just a pipe. The only problem is when discussing on forums, I want to be able to use proper (or as close to it) terms.

I'm going to have to start posting pictures. Do you think I should try a straight bulldog?


----------



## EvanS

Nice looking pipe!!

BTW I think it would be called a Rhodesian.
A buldog can be very similar but to my knowledge are seen with a squarish-shaped shank, normally turned 45 degrees so the edges point up/down and sideways


----------



## TexasOutlaw

Well there's two schools of thought here: some call it a Rhodesian, some call it a squat bulldog. I'm leaning towards the first since it's what CURRENT pipe smokers have said; the latter from ex smokers or those that tried a pipe some time or another.

Here it is:


----------

